# Landreaux dogs?



## k8nkane (Jul 9, 2010)

What can you guys tell me about Landreaux dogs? I'm not finding much information on them...


----------



## stonerreakinhavok (May 22, 2011)

i cant find much about em other than they're being bred to some dogs that came from tom garners yard making "garner's and blue's". also looks like they might have some chinaman in em from friscos brother china tom


----------



## mamas boy (Dec 5, 2010)

check out bulldog country kennels


----------



## rob32 (Sep 22, 2010)

theyre smart. most likely breeding good dogs since they came from garner and they seem to be taking good care of them with the raw diets, ect. looks like someone just trying to capitalize on garners name so they can make a little money of their own.


----------



## stonerreakinhavok (May 22, 2011)

rob32 said:


> theyre smart. most likely breeding good dogs since they came from garner and they seem to be taking good care of them with the raw diets, ect. looks like someone just trying to capitalize on garners name so they can make a little money of their own.


thats what i was thinking check out the ped.ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [310165] :: GARNER'S & BLUE'S NINA


----------



## rob32 (Sep 22, 2010)

stonerreakinhavok said:


> thats what i was thinking check out the ped.ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [310165] :: GARNER'S & BLUE'S NINA


I kinda like what I see from them so far. They seem to be breeding good dogs and they don't charge a fortune. Now that garner has raised his prices to 1200 a pup, I'd seriously consider getting a dog from these guys first. Definitely worth a visit at least.


----------



## stonerreakinhavok (May 22, 2011)

the DerechoxNina breeding looks kinda interesting mother son breeding with alot of china man blood in there. sonny and big mama being brother sister and grandson of china tom (friscos brother) being bred together. lots of inbreeding goin on there. also interesting show incentives get a gr ch title and win a free puppy


----------

